# Materials on PTE - Academic



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello All,

I am not finding much materials for taking up PTE - Academic exam. Could you please point me for useful materials like mock exams, books....?

Thanks in advance!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sunilkms (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi you can get a Pearson official book for this test which comes with a cd which has three tests... people in PTE forum has find them helpfull.... You can also buy buster test from Pearson website


----------



## sydneysider9 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,
I think that you can get it free samples from the Pearson website or also from some of the other resources online, but I would suggest buying a pearson book.
regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please follow this thread. Lot of information captured in it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html


----------



## howdydo (Mar 17, 2015)

*study material for PTE test*

hey! 
hope you are good!
please kindly guide me from where can i get the required study material for pte test?
im really in need of help! 
thanks


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

*Sample PTE essay Intro #3 Liner#*

#Three Line Introduction samples # PTE Essay # past exam Questions #


1.	Many people think that regions affect successful person. 
What is your opinion about accomplished person’s influence on the native region he belongs to?

Undeniably person's vicinity plays a vital role in moldings him into his success. Accomplished person have great influence on their native region, as many youngsters can relate to him and want to imitate his blueprint of success. This essay will discuss how successful person can impact their native people.


2. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. 
What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.

3.	Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
Decision making is a crucial step in a success of a company. Whether to involve employees in this process is a moot point. I advocate that top management should deploy their juniors to make decisions although some may object that it is risky. 
Feedback: Second sentence can be written as: The moot question is that whether involvement of employees is required for the decision making process. Third sentence: If u advocate, then don't write what other side thinks... Just build up the essay on what u think.


4.	Discuss the roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change.

Since last few decades climate change is afflicting our planet severely. It's is the duty of the government, companies, and individuals to reduce carbon emission to save the planet. This essay will outline the role of each party in combatting climate change.

5.	Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.

Feedback: You have to clearly mention “The flipside” (What are you going to cover in that para)

6.	The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. 
What are the underlying causes? 
Who is responsible to combat this? 
What measures?


No one can overlay the fact that the planet we live in is at serious threat. Increasing number of natural calamities like Tsunami, earthquakes, floods and hurricanes have given us repeated warning signals. This essay will outline few causes and measures that must be implemented by responsible authorities. 






7.	Pros and Cons of extreme /adventure sports.

Advancing technology and science has invented new sports, never imagined before with the risks that never existed before. Undoubtedly the feel of a thrill comes at a price and on few occasions it can be death. This essay will discuss the positive and negative aspects of these adventure sports.

Feedback: Try to avoid ‘technology and science’. 
It can also be written as. 

Adventure sports were there before as well but only limited to defense purposes. With the advancement in technology these sports are now accessible by a common man.

8.	Some people think law changes our behavior. Discuss.

Law is the only way to have control over the public. People usefully behave in a way that is in accordance with the law so it is true that law changes our behavior. This is essay will discuss few reasons with examples to prove the validity of this statement. 


9.	In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid. Discuss


Without a doubt formal written examination is used widely as assessment criteria. Advancement in technology has open doors for alternate ways to assess educational skills and abilities. This essay will discuss the validity of formal exams as assessment criteria. 

Feedback: In the question they never asked you about the alternative ways of assessment.

Second line can be written as: The moot question as to whether the formal written assessment is reasonable is an interesting issue upon which opinion varies greatly.





10. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. Your opinion? Good or bad?

Without a doubt, mall culture is spreading its wings in most urban areas by replacing small shops. As a consumer it’s much convenient for us as we can shop for most of our requirement under one roof. In this essay we will look at some pros and cons of this trend. 

Feedback: Second sentence must include what is asked in the question. That tells the reader if u have understood the question or not and The third sentence must inform what u will write in the essay.
Tip: Just paraphrase the question.

It can also be written as 
The question whether this boom of mall's trend is positive or negative is a complex issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. 

11.	Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
Modern lifestyle has brought some drastic changes in a way we function as compared to our traditional lifestyle. People are spending most of their day at work and can hardly spare some time for personal life. I am of the opinion that work and personal life must be balanced. Herein we will discuss few reasons and solutions of this issue. 

Feedback: Tip: Try to write as many academic words as u can.

Third sentence can start as: This essay will outline the compelling reasons




12.	It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"

Getting married before finishing studies and getting employed can be arduous at times. Although some may object that it's good to have a helping hand, I would still advocate that getting married later is much better as one can focus on his career. 

Feedback: Although some people may believe in getting married prior to settle their career.


13.	Talk about pros/cons in this era of daily inventions.

It is undeniable that inventions have shrunk the boundaries of the world we live in. In this modern era everyday there is some new invention in some part of the world. Although these inventions are meant to solve problems, many have proven to be dangerous. This essay will talk about its positive and negative impacts.


14.	Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?

It's a human nature to imitate the famous around us. These sports and movie stars being portrayed as personalities with admirable jazzy lifestyle, most youngsters want to imitate them. Whether it is good or bad is a moot question upon which the opinion varies. 

Or

Without a doubt, human nature has been blessed to imitate the famous around them. The moot question as to whether imitating sportspersons or celebrities is an interesting issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. This essay will outline the compelling reasons to show the positive and negative sides of portraying as sportsperson or celebrities.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## tcp (Apr 22, 2016)

*Hi!*

Hi everyone. I will be taking my PTE exam on tuesday (26). Praying I will be able to get 65+ in all areas this time because I always get 60 in my reading but 65+ in others. This forum helps me to read some of your tips.


----------

